
Ask HN: Tools you use for remote working? - lateguy
I work at accredible(www.accredible.com). We are a remote team now with people in around 3 continents. We use this tool for team to function:
1) Slack -- for team communication
2) Trello -- Project Management
3) Skype&#x2F;Hangout&#x2F;Uber Conference -- for meetings
4) Google drive -- for document storage and sharing between team
5) Bitbucket -- for code hosting
6) Airtable -- for Growth management.<p>Will be glad to know, what other people are using here on HN for remote team?
======
Worksnaps
As far as software recommendations to ensure easy communication, Yammer is a
good one to setup your own private social network. One that is a bit less
intense is Hip Chat which allows for company discussions and group instant
message, I’d say more or less like an upgraded Skype kind of communication if
you are familiar. And another free alternative to Skype for free video chat
(with great screen sharing) is Google Hangouts. G+ has done a great job here,
it seems to be more stable quality and connection than others. There are also
many great remote time tracking programs like we are building at Worksnaps
([http://www.worksnaps.net/www/](http://www.worksnaps.net/www/)) that keep
people on track, accountable, and allow for complete transparency for all
involved.

------
b1twise
1\. Google drive for collaboration/sharing of docs and other work 2\. Skype
for chat, group chat, and calling into conference calls. 3\. Conference calls.
We're using uberconference now, but it has been less reliable than is
acceptable. We're going to try our own skype server. 4\. We host our own git
repos. 5\. I do most of the project planning in org-mode and Redmine. 6\. RT
for bug reports

------
logn
I like [http://www.interviewzen.com/](http://www.interviewzen.com/) to do 15
minute code quizzes of candidates where the hiring managers and HR are all
dispersed geographically.

------
_davidturnbull
We have a very similar setup - with remote team members in Europe, USA and
Africa at Resource Guru we find the Slack/Trello/Google Drive stack vital for
our day to day communication and collaboration.

------
thoomasbro
An alternative to skype/hangout is [http://appear.in](http://appear.in) I find
it works way better than the other, don't know why.

Can you detail why and how you use airtable?

------
wanghq
Here are some tools recommended by HN users.
[http://www.hackertoolbox.com/tags/collaboration](http://www.hackertoolbox.com/tags/collaboration)

------
gwaldron
NearFar ([http://getnearfar.com](http://getnearfar.com)) for chat and project
planning; GotoMeeting for video conf, and Drive for docs.

